# first time turkey hunting



## Mike123 (Apr 24, 2006)

well just wondering if you guys have any good tips on turkey hunting with a bow. I have a jake and hen decoy set and a few mouth calls(can't spell diaprame) and locator calls and a gobbler call. i'm going to use a ghille suit, made a blind out of wood a while back. and if you guys have any good websites on field dressing turkeys.

thanks
mike


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

first off find a bunch of scratchings... then all you have to do is find out what time of day they are coming through...I bowhunted deer in this one spot and the turkey would roost in the same trees every night! a lot of people like to bust the flocks up and spread them out then get into the middle of where they all went and start kee kee calling or lost bird calling that seems to be effective!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

it took me 5 years to get my first turkey and i taged out this year for spring season .... I only used my mouth call ..... It felt goot to tag out both birds were 17 pounds one with a 10 inch beard and the other with a 9.... 
Dan


----------

